# Posting Downloaded Pix?



## mulepackin (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been having trouble posting pics I've downloaded from other sites lately. On this and other forums. I don't have any problem with pictures I've taken, just ones I've saved from other sites. When I'm in the manage files section, I get a "not a valid image file" notice at the top of the window. The last one I tried shows that it is a jpg file in the properties of the image, but no go. These have all been images from on line sellers sites, products I'm linking to, so I'm wondering if they are protecting their images somehow. Never had this issue before.


----------



## the iceman (Apr 6, 2009)

The easiest way is to go to one of the free account photo hosting sites like Webshots or Photobucket & upload your images. You can then resize, edit or do whatever to the image & then the site can assign a URL code to the image which you can then use the IMG feature here to post. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 6, 2009)

That makes sense. It's just that I've never had this issue before. I've managed photos in the past without any problem whatsoever on my own and not had to use a third party. I've uploaded pics I've taken, as well as down loaded pics from various sites, and uploaded them without a problem. Just kind of confusing me now.


----------



## alx (Apr 7, 2009)

Last week alot of people had problems with loading avatars.The administrator said the kinks would be worked out-i believe he had other business etc. for few days and said he would be back on it-we also lost logo on main page and have v-bulletin insignia for time being.


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks ALX. I must of missed that thread. It must be related to those problems, cause I went into test, and tried downloading a variety of pictures, some that I know I had downloaded to here in the past and nothing at all would go. I'll just have to be patient. I'm just a "picture is worth a thousand words" kind of thinker.


----------

